
Show HN: OpenGL-Shader Tutorial in form of a detailed documented sample project - EllipticCurve
https://github.com/MauriceGit/Simple_GLSL_Shader_Example
======
samps
Cool! I did a similar thing recently in a literate-programming style.
[https://github.com/sampsyo/tinygl](https://github.com/sampsyo/tinygl)
[http://sampsyo.github.io/tinygl/](http://sampsyo.github.io/tinygl/)

------
danpalmer
I've been waiting for one of these for ages! Really useful, however I opened
several shader files and was disappointed to see the bare minimum
implementation with no comments. I would consider the shaders one of the more
interesting parts and would really like to see some explanation of them.

~~~
EllipticCurve
I will get on it the next couple of days/weeks (exams coming fast...).

------
corysama
[https://www.reddit.com/r/opengl/](https://www.reddit.com/r/opengl/) would
appreciate this as well :)

~~~
Keyframe
Can't wait to see when
[https://www.reddit.com/r/vulkan](https://www.reddit.com/r/vulkan) goes full
out :)

------
duracell999
Cool. Also check out [https://www.graphics.rwth-aachen.de/page/opengl-primer-
sampl...](https://www.graphics.rwth-aachen.de/page/opengl-primer-samples)

------
undershirt
I think this is great. A WebGL version of this would be great too

